# New here



## Johnny225 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I'm new here and just wanted to introduce myself. I've been into photography for some time now, just basic nature photography, but I really love it. However, I had a question for you guys: Is there any way to put a coating on high-gloss photo paper to make it non-stick?

Thanks!
Johnny


----------



## Torus34 (Jun 6, 2006)

Details, please.  To what is the surface sticking?


----------



## Johnny225 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi,
Sorry about that. The project is actually an experiment that my friend asked me to do. Basically, he wants a glossy black finish for his laptop, and wanted me to see if it's do-able with photo paper. My plan is to use adhesive photo paper that could stick to the plastic of the computer, but the problem is that the picture side(the exposed side) must not be sticky, as his hand will be in contact with it. Thus, I needed some coating that would seal the picture from the oil in the hand as well as making it non-stick, so it would be easy to type. I'm not sure if something like this actually exists, but I figure there's no harm in asking. He doesn't want to paint the computer in case he wants to revert to the original color. Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks,
Johnny


----------



## usayit (Jun 6, 2006)

just brainstorming....

You can get clear adhesive plastic to put over the developed photo paper.  Should protect it from your hands... of course it wouldn't be archival safe but thats probably not your concern.


----------



## Johnny225 (Jun 7, 2006)

That's a good idea, I hadn't considered plastic. The only problem with that is that the photo paper + the plastic would come to a certain thickness. If it's too high, it wouldn't look great, and it might run into issues with the lid closing properly, but I'll look into it.

Thanks,
Johnny


----------

